# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  اکسس دِوِلوپر(exeکردن فایلهای نصب Access)

## Fazaeli

با این برنامه که لینکشو گذاشتم از اکسس فایل ستاپی میشود گرفت قول بهتون میدهم خیلی خوشتون میآیدوخیلی باحاله(می خواستم در آستانه صدمین پست خود لینکشو بذارم اما بخاطر دوستان خوبم مجبور شدم) فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاده اما برای برنامه نویسای اکسس خیلی ارزشو داره تقدیمش میکنم به تمام دوستانم در تالار Access
ماشاالله فضائلی
دانلودش کنید

----------


## Fazaeli

شاید خیلی از دوستان تاپیک کار بافرمها راکه مطالب آن را من از یه سایت انگلیسی نوشته بودم(https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=53447) نخوندن اما با داشتن اطلاعات اون تاپیک وبا نسب اکسس دولوپر وساختن فایل ستاپی به بهترین وجه میتوان یک برنامه که با اکسس ساخته شده (بدون دیدن صفحات ماکروسافت اکسس)را تحویل کاربران داد.
موفق وپاینده باشید
م.فضائلی

----------


## سنبله کار

ضمن تشکر
متاسفانه فقط برای برنامه های اکسس معمولی مناسبه و در مورد اکسس پروجکت نسبتا ضعیف عمل می کنه و نیاز به دستکاری داره .
همچنین بدلیل اینکه در ایران ذهنیت خوبی در مورد اکسس وجود نداره بهتر اون هست که برنامه طوری نصب بشه که هیچ جای کار نامی از اکسس برده نشه که اکسس پروجکت با توجه به اینکه از SQLserver استفاده می کنه به این هدف نزدیکتره .
همچنین باید یادآوری کنم که همونطور که در عنوان تاپیک اومده نصب اکسس به exe تبدیل می شه نه خود اکسس .

----------


## ITST-1

با سلام
دوستان من از این برنامه می خوام استفاده کنم  ولی در جایی از ساخت exe  وقتی زبان را انتخاب می کنی می گوید که سی دی ایس را قرار بده تا cache کنم اولا این چیست و ثانیا من که این کار را می کنم پیغام می دهد که فایل را پیدا نمی کند .اگر راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## mohsenna30ri

> با سلام
> در جایی از ساخت exe  وقتی زبان را انتخاب می کنی می گوید که سی دی ایس را قرار بده تا cache کنم اولا این چیست و ثانیا من که این کار را می کنم پیغام می دهد که فایل را پیدا نمی کند .اگر راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم


شما باید سی دی آفیس مربوطه مثلا آفیس 2003 را قرار داده مسیر فایل setup نصب آنرا در مسیر قرار دهید یا فایل setup را انتخاب کنید 
من فکر کنم اگر آفیس هم نصب نباشد و این برنامه را نصب کنیم و فقط فایلهای مربوط به اکسس سی دی آفیس را به همراه نرم افزار پیشنهادی مان ارائه بدهیم مشکل حل شود

----------


## mehranmus

آقای فاضل خدا عمرتون بده
اما به نظرم اگه لینک این بحثو تو بقیه بحث ها هم بذاری عالی هست
بازهم ممنونم

----------


## majid325

> با این برنامه که لینکشو گذاشتم از اکسس فایل ستاپی میشود گرفت قول بهتون میدهم خیلی خوشتون میآیدوخیلی باحاله(می خواستم در آستانه صدمین پست خود لینکشو بذارم اما بخاطر دوستان خوبم مجبور شدم) فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاده اما برای برنامه نویسای اکسس خیلی ارزشو داره تقدیمش میکنم به تمام دوستانم در تالار Access
> ماشاالله فضائلی
> دانلودش کنید


دوست عزیز با تشکر میشه لینک رو تست بکند؟ من که جای برای دانلود کردن نرم افزار بالا ندیدم!

----------


## marmolaakk

اینم لینک دانلودش
http://rapidshare.com/files/24294983...loper.rar.html
فقط ممنون میشم اگه کسی توضیح بده که باهاش چطور میشه کار کرد :چشمک:

----------


## moustafa

http://www.istgah.com/advertise/kid_...o_0/53030.html

----------


## ashkanjoon

از این برنامه میشه در بانک هایی که با اکسس 2007 درست شدن استفاده کرد؟

----------


## سنبله کار

نه قراره میکروسافت برای 2007 هم دولوپر بده .

----------


## behnaz_naznaz

_سلام 
می خواستم بدونم چه شکلی توی اکسس می تونم فرمی را که برای ورود اطلاعات درست کردمو exe کنم یعنی واسه ورود اطلاعات مستقیما فرم ظاهر بشه و توی محیط اکسس نره ؟؟؟
مرسی_

----------


## shahabrayane

> با این برنامه که لینکشو گذاشتم از اکسس فایل ستاپی میشود گرفت قول بهتون میدهم خیلی خوشتون میآیدوخیلی باحاله(می خواستم در آستانه صدمین پست خود لینکشو بذارم اما بخاطر دوستان خوبم مجبور شدم) فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاده اما برای برنامه نویسای اکسس خیلی ارزشو داره تقدیمش میکنم به تمام دوستانم در تالار Access
> ماشاالله فضائلی
> دانلودش کنید


من نتونستم دانلود کنم چون هر بار که کلیک می کنم صفحه دانلود باز نمیشه  کمکم کنید به این فایل خیلی نیاز دارم .

----------


## shahabrayane

> با این برنامه که لینکشو گذاشتم از اکسس فایل ستاپی میشود گرفت قول بهتون میدهم خیلی خوشتون میآیدوخیلی باحاله(می خواستم در آستانه صدمین پست خود لینکشو بذارم اما بخاطر دوستان خوبم مجبور شدم) فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاده اما برای برنامه نویسای اکسس خیلی ارزشو داره تقدیمش میکنم به تمام دوستانم در تالار Access
> ماشاالله فضائلی
> دانلودش کنید


با سلام  هر بار که روی دانلودش کنیدکلیک میکنم صفحه باز نمیشه تا فایل رو دانلود کنم به این فایل خیلی احتیاج دارم . خدا عمرتون بده  من رو راهنمایی کنید تا بتونم فایل رو دانلود کنم

----------


## majid325

دوست عزیز میخوام کمکت کنم ولی حدود 3 mb هست که سایتم تا 1.9 بیشتر اجازه نمیده ، اگه گیر نیاوردی Email لتو بگو فردا با ADSL بفرستم.

----------


## shahabrayane

با سلام   روی دانلودش کنید  کلیک می کنم ولی صفحه باز نمی شه و cannot page  می ده . به این فایل خیلی احتیاج دارم لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## shahabrayane

مجید جان ممنونم . ایمیل رو برات می نویسم اگر برام بفرستی  . تمام عمر دعات می کنم .
 email:shahabrayane@yahoo.com

----------


## rmsaaa

> با سلام   روی دانلودش کنید  کلیک می کنم ولی صفحه باز نمی شه و cannot page  می ده . به این فایل خیلی احتیاج دارم لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید .


.........................
سلام اگه میشه این فایل اگزه ساز اکسس رو برای من هم بفرستید یا لینک صحیحشو بگذارید.
دم همتون گرم

----------


## rmsaaa

> با سلام   روی دانلودش کنید  کلیک می کنم ولی صفحه باز نمی شه و cannot page  می ده . به این فایل خیلی احتیاج دارم لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید .


.........................
سلام اگه میشه این فایل اگزه ساز اکسس رو برای من هم بفرستید یا لینک صحیحشو بگذارید.
دم همتون گرم
Rmsaaa@Yahoo.Com

----------


## rmsaaa

:لبخند گشاده!: 


> با سلام   روی دانلودش کنید  کلیک می کنم ولی صفحه باز نمی شه و cannot page  می ده . به این فایل خیلی احتیاج دارم لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید .


.........................
سلام اگه میشه این فایل اگزه ساز اکسس رو برای من هم بفرستید یا لینک صحیحشو بگذارید.
دم همتون گرم
Rmsaaa@Yahoo.Com

----------


## ghradaei

سلام
اگر می شود Access Developer را برایم ایمیل کنید
rasooli330@yahoo.com
                                                   با تشکر ghradaei

----------


## mahdi906

Microsoft Access 2003 Developer Extensions  :چشمک:

----------


## reza850101

باسلام - جناب مهدی 906 من دوقسمت فایل شما را دانلودکردم محتویات هردو یکسان بود آیاممکنه درمورد هرکدام کمی توضیح دهید 
ضمنا ممنون میشم نحوه کاربانرم افرار توضیح دهید

----------


## reza850101

آقامهدی نگفتی دوقسمت باهم چه فرقی داره؟

----------


## hamid_nagafi

با تشکر . خیلی تلاش کردم اما نتونستم فایل را دانلود کنم

----------


## mahdi906

> آقامهدی نگفتی دوقسمت باهم چه فرقی داره؟


سلام
با عرض پوزش از اینکه دیر جواب می دم. چون حجم برنامه حدود 4 مگ بود نمیشد همش رو یک جا گذاشت به همین دلیل دو قسمتش کردم. شما وقتی بخواین برنامه رو با Winrar استخراج کنین هر دو تا فایل رو لازم داره .

----------


## mhedie

لطفاً آموزش استفاده از برنامه هم بگذارید

----------


## soroush_k12

> لطفاً آموزش استفاده از برنامه هم بگذارید


 برای آموزش فکر میکنم بدردتان بخورد

----------


## soroush_k12

این هم برای آموزش  شروع کار بد نیست.

----------


## mhedie

سلام دوستان از راهنمایتون متشکرم ولی من بعداز اینکه فایل به نرم افزار معرفی میکنم بعد از ایجاد آن فایلی نصب نمی شه اگر می توانید بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## soroush_k12

> سلام دوستان از راهنمایتون متشکرم ولی من بعداز اینکه فایل به نرم افزار معرفی میکنم بعد از ایجاد آن فایلی نصب نمی شه اگر می توانید بیشتر راهنمایی کنید


 سلام
بعد از انجام مراحل ویزارد باید فولدری ساخته شود که در روت آن فایل setup.exe وجود داشته باشد.

----------


## Fatollah_ghazi

> سلام
> بعد از انجام مراحل ویزارد باید فولدری ساخته شود که در روت آن فایل setup.exe وجود داشته باشد.


 با سلام
در نمونه آموزشي كه به نام Ready در اي تايپك موجود است در مورد برنامه Hide menu access و shift lock  نام برده شده كه اين برنامه ها در نرم افزار Access devloper موجود نيست لطفا" راهنمايي كنيد. :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## soroush_k12

> با سلام
> در نمونه آموزشي كه به نام Ready در اي تايپك موجود است در مورد برنامه Hide menu access و shift lock نام برده شده كه اين برنامه ها در نرم افزار Access devloper موجود نيست لطفا" راهنمايي كنيد.


 در اولین فرصت این برنامه ها رو هم ایجا قرار خواهم داد

----------


## mj_bayati

منتظریم ها ...........................

 :چشمک:

----------


## MARYAM182

> با این برنامه که لینکشو گذاشتم از اکسس فایل ستاپی میشود گرفت قول بهتون میدهم خیلی خوشتون میآیدوخیلی باحاله(می خواستم در آستانه صدمین پست خود لینکشو بذارم اما بخاطر دوستان خوبم مجبور شدم) فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاده اما برای برنامه نویسای اکسس خیلی ارزشو داره تقدیمش میکنم به تمام دوستانم در تالار Access
> ماشاالله فضائلی
> دانلودش کنید


 :گیج: هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم فایل را برای دانلود کردن پیدا کنم .اگر کسی کمکم کنه 1دنیا ممنونش می شم.

----------


## Fazaeli

> هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم فایل را برای دانلود کردن پیدا کنم .اگر کسی کمکم کنه 1دنیا ممنونش می شم.


سلام،
دوباره چک کن-لینکش عوض شد

----------


## sadra1234

سلام 
دوست عزیز اگه امکان داره برنامه بستن شیفت رو هم قرار بدین
متشکرم

----------


## ahmadalijan

با سلام و تشششششششششششششککککککککککک  ککککرررررررررررررر ویژه از تهیه اطلاعات این سایت ، از همه دوستان تشکر می کنم.
*اگه میشه این فایل اگزه ساز اکسس رو برای من هم بفرستید.
ah_alijan@yahoo.com
*

----------


## hf.farhadi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
فایل مذکور رو من از لینک دوست عزیزمون mehdi906 که تو دو مرحله برای دانلود گذاشته بودن دانلود کردم . ولی برای نصبش یه کد میخواد که تصویرش رو هم ضمیمه کردم . ولی نتونستم کدش رو برای نصب پیدا کنم. لطفاً راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## abdoreza57

برو حالشو ببر 
s/n: KHCYK-2DXWD-6D4BV-9D9K6-TT9RY
s/n: KHCYK-2DXWD-6D4BV-9D9K6-TT9RY

----------


## شاگرد آرام

سلام به دوستان گرامی 
ماکروسافت برای توسعه نرم افزار اکسس برای هر ورژن دو بسته ارائه میده
1-access developer extention
2-access runtime
اولی برای تهیه یک فایل خاص جهت اجرا در محیط رانتایم ( این فایل exe نیست)
دومی برای کامپیوتر هایی که اکسس روی اونا نصب نیست
هر دوی اینا در سایت ماکروسافت به صورت رایگان قابل دانلود هستند فقط این نکته رو بگم که اولی روی نسخه 2010 وجود داره و نیاز به دانلود نداره
موفق باشید

----------


## topinformation.usa

سلام به همگی یه نرم افزار می خوام که فایل اکسس 2010 رو به برنامه اجرایی (exe) تبدیل کنه
et.chavoshi@gmail.com
topinformation.usa@gmail.com
merc va mamnon

درضمن می خوام کاملا بصورت مجزا اجرا بشه
یعنی هیچ اثری از access 2010 نباشه

(فرم مورد نظر به صورت تمام صفحه دیده بشه و نیازی به نصب بودن اکسس نباشه و اصلا ویرایشگرای اکسس هم دیده نشن)

----------


## salam141

آموزش  Access Developer2007 کسی نداره؟؟؟

----------


## ddavood41

ببخشید بچه ها اگه میشه توی اپلود سنتر ایرانی فایلاتونو اپلود کنید لطفا

----------


## AbbasSediqi

باس لام خدمت همه 
این به صورت خودکار در اکسس 2007 به بعد وجود داره فقط در Save &Publish بر روی PackageSolution کلیک کنیدو بعد بقیه ماجرا طبق فایل pdf آمورش

یاحق

----------


## parsa70

> سلام به همگی یه نرم افزار می خوام که فایل اکسس 2010 رو به برنامه اجرایی (exe) تبدیل کنه
> et.chavoshi@gmail.com
> topinformation.usa@gmail.com
> merc va mamnon
> 
> درضمن می خوام کاملا بصورت مجزا اجرا بشه
> یعنی هیچ اثری از access 2010 نباشه
> 
> (فرم مورد نظر به صورت تمام صفحه دیده بشه و نیازی به نصب بودن اکسس نباشه و اصلا ویرایشگرای اکسس هم دیده نشن)


سلام برای اکسس 2010 یا به بالا اگه واقعاً امکانش هست میشه برنامه و آموزشش رو بزارید؟؟

----------

